# Runaway Blimp in PA



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Initially, the news was reporting that anyone seeing the blimp should call authorities to report its location. Seriously? A billion dollar blimp doesn't have GPS? This is actually comical ... in a crappy way.

JLENS blimp breaks free of tether in Aberdeen | Local News - KCCI Home

ETA...

Fox news is showing graphics of the power outages along it's path as the dragging tether is snapping power lines. Hmm, maybe check the wind direction against sudden outages and bring this thing down.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It landed in my yard.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's down in bloomsburg PA. It's about 60 miles from here. There is a fairgrounds in bloomsburg PA and they used to have classic car rallies and monster truck shows. 

$2,700,000,000.00 lost today.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This rather expensive radar blimp only has one main tether and no back-up? Did it really come loose or was it
intentionally let loose? Sabotage?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The wire was over 1 mile long.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Goodyear has 3 blimps and haven't lost one yet!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Goodyear has 3 blimps and haven't lost one yet!


Goodyear along with helium uses a nitrogen mix so they run cooler, with better mileage and no leaks!

Kidding of course!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of run away blimps in PA. I see multiple ones every time I set foot in Walmart.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Lots of run away blimps in PA. I see multiple ones every time I set foot in Walmart.


For the win!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Lots of run away blimps in PA. I see multiple ones every time I set foot in Walmart.


They originated in San Antonio Wal Mart's, according to Charles Barkley (if you don't know I can't explain here) and were thinned out due to over.... uhh wider population and shipped north.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Goodyear is not run by the gov't!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What a fiasco. On another note, imagine something like that being tampered with and used to nefarious ends.


----------

